

Costs of Slipshod Research Methods May Be in the Billions - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/06/09/413140503/costs-of-slipshod-research-methods-may-be-in-the-billions

======
tokenadult
The news article is reporting based on a current open-access research
publication, where you can read about more details of the study methodology.

Freedman LP, Cockburn IM, Simcoe TS (2015) The Economics of Reproducibility in
Preclinical Research. PLoS Biol 13(6): e1002165.

doi:10.1371/journal.pbio.1002165

[http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/jour...](http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.1002165)

